# R4 for 3DS?



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone help decipher the state of play with R4 chips or equivalent for the 3DS? The websites with their weird English make my head hurt....


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2011)

R4i GOLD - works with 3DS, DSi/DSi XL - inc. 1.4.3, DS and DS Lite.Comes with USB micro-sdhc reader. 
WITH IT'S OWN WOODR4 FIRMWARE RELEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!

or something,.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2011)

Oooh my head...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.addictsupplies.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=66

 £12.99


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2011)

well short of ordering it for you..... 

any issues with the order let me know, it's a mate of mine.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I have done the order and wait for the delivery. My son loves the 3DS as do I. I am not up for payment of huge wonga for games though. Pm me a link to a download site for 3DS? am I pushing my luck?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2011)

will have to wait till i get home, but i can send you something


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2011)

You are a Gentleman.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2011)

?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 7, 2011)

The R4 Gold has arrived. My son will be thrilled.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## TopCat (Aug 4, 2011)

Having trouble finding any 3ds games via torrents. Any pointers?


----------

